# Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen



## CriSiL (10. Oktober 2011)

*Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

Hallo
hab mir letztens ein Samsung UE40D5000 gekauft..
und jetzt würde ich mir gern kabeldeutschland kart holen um hd sender zugucken 
Frage: Smart Electronic CI+ Modul CI+ Modul sowas kaufen und dann driekt an fernseher anschließen oder extra noch ein reciver dafür kaufen und den dann an tv
gibts da unterschiede von der bildqulität oder schnelligkeit ???


----------



## CriSiL (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

kennt sich keiner damit aus? sonst im netz werd ich auch irgent wie nicht fündig


----------



## NCphalon (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

Sollte gehn, von KD gibts auch en CI+ Modul was du grad dazumieten kannst, kostet net die welt.


----------



## CriSiL (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

ja kostet 2 euro im monat mehr aber werde es denke mal gleich kaufen dann ist es meins und nach 2 jahren rendiert sich das dann auch aber weißt du was besser ist gleich am fernseher oder lieber übern reciver ? vllt wird dann der fernseher langsamer weil er so viel rechnen muss oder was weiß ich vllt ist es auch über reciver schlechter weil er das dann noch übertragen muss oder so ich kenn mich da ja nicht so aus oder ist eig beides gleich und es kommt nur drauf an ob man noch ne andere fernbiediung will und nen kasten noch im schrank


----------



## T'PAU (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

Am einfachsten ist es, den _offiziellen_ Weg direkt über KDG zu gehen, d.h. CI+ Modul plus Karte von denen.
Sollte es nicht funktionieren, kannst du KDG den ungenormten CI+ Mist wieder um die Ohren hauen, kaufst du das CI+ Modul von Alternate, bleibst du u. U. drauf sitzen!
In der Geräteliste von KDG steht dein Samsung *nicht* drin, d.h. KDG garantiert dir nicht, dass das CI+ Modul bei dir läuft und könnte evtl. Scherereien machen, da du ein nicht _zertifiziertes_ Empfangsgerät benutzt! 

Ich würde es trotzdem ausprobieren, da es immer noch der einfachste Weg ist. Man kann sich natürlich auch mit Seriennummern-Generator, D02/D09-Karte und Alphacrypt-Light CI-Modul _herumschlagen_...


----------



## CriSiL (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

ja hab auch schon geguckt das er da nicht drin steht aber das doch kein alter fernseher oder so da in der liste stehn auch ältere und cl+ modul steht doch auch beim fernseher kann das dann trotzdem sein das das nicht funkzt?`ja bei kabel deutschland muss ich dann ahlt 20euro mehr bezahl für das modul aber naja ist auch nicht die welt aber bin eig schon nen sparfuchs xD ich werd da morgen einfach mal anrufen und nach fragen weil im netz steht auch wenn ich adresse eingebe das es hier nicht geht und ich eventuell nen anderen kabelanbierter habe , hab aber beim vermierter nachgefragt und de rmeinte das es kabel deutschland ist und arte und ard empfang ich ja schon in hd..


----------



## NCphalon (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cl+ modul direkt am fernseher(Samsung UE40D5000) oder lieber mit einem reciver anschließen*

Also der Receiver den KD da mitliefert is vom Funktionsumfang net schlecht hat aber so seine Macken, manchma sin Aufnahmen kaputt oder das Ding hängt sich auf, is aber durchaus benutzbar. Außerdem wurde mir, als ich das CI+-Modul bestellt hab, gesagt, dass ich einige Sender (irgendwas mit cartoons, hat mich net weiter interessiert) unter Umständen net empfangen könnte.


----------

